# Y Splitter for CO2 Systems



## mfcphil (4 Mar 2010)

Has anyone used or are using the Y Splitter for CO2 Systems from Aqua Essentials 

Can they be used with FE and are they any good?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ans-y-splitter-for-co2-systems-p-1254.html


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (4 Mar 2010)

Never thought about splitting CO2 (used in on a ref tank, not my planted)... This mentions two needle valves, but i wouldn't be happy running it with out a check valve on each outlet, too...


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

It won't matter what your source of CO2 is when using that as it'll have to come from your regulator anyway, and the pressure has already been reduced.  If you want to split the CO2 I would advise using a needle valve on each split to regulate the pressure.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If you want to split the CO2 I would advise using a needle valve on each split to regulate the pressure.


Agreed, different diffusers require different pressures and also depends how dirty they are and you might get lots of CO2 on one and none on the other if you do not use a needle valve in each.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

It actually depends on the length of CO2 tubing on either side also.  The shorter side tends to get a higher pressure.  I tried to split CO2 to two diffusers in my old 90cm tank and had this problem.


----------



## mfcphil (4 Mar 2010)

Anyone got a spare needle valve?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Mar 2010)

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Has anyone used or are using the Y Splitter for CO2 Systems from Aqua Essentials
> 
> Can they be used with FE and are they any good?
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ans-y-splitter-for-co2-systems-p-1254.html


I use this all the time. Â£7 + a bit of tubing is always worth a try. The tube length is actually meaningless. The pressure differentials (and subsequent flow rate differentials) are due in part to the relative back-pressures at the outlet of each diffuser. So for example, if one diffuser is mounted at a lower depth than the other it will see a higher water pressure and will have a lower flow. Flow rate differentials are also affected by how much restriction/constriction is in each pathway. It's never perfect but the price is right. 
Desperate persons can make judicious use of a clothes pin to act as a restrictor on the tube with higher flow. Use your imagination or pose the question to your kids as a (faux) science project.  

Cheers,


----------



## mfcphil (4 Mar 2010)

Well I am going to buy one...like you say Clive Â£7 is worth a try, I have one needle valve only though so I will see how it goes.


----------



## mfcphil (9 Mar 2010)

Well I ordered the Y Splitter but they sent me the Y connector.

Apart from feeling ripped off because of the difference in price with it do the same job??

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-design-y-connector-p-1938.html


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Mar 2010)

Hi Phil,
         Don't get upset mate, this ought to do the same job and it looks like it's half the price, Whoopie! All you're doing is rerouting the main gas flow and dividing it in two separate streams. As long as there is no leakage at the joints and no restrictions inside the channels then you should be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## mfcphil (9 Mar 2010)

I still want them to send me the one I paid for! Will give this a go when the other needle valve arrives...one of the forum members has kindly said they have a spare and are going to send me it


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Mar 2010)

Oh, that's right you already paid.   Well definitely I agree with you. The Â£7 jobbie has a better tube retention feature.

Cheers,


----------



## mfcphil (10 Mar 2010)

Just to point out that Aqua Esstials are still tops! they did send me an email first thing, saying I could keep the conector and they are posting the correct one out to me!!!


----------



## JAS (10 Mar 2010)

I'm a big fan of push-fit connectors like the ANS splitter on Aqua Essentials. The connections are really secure provided you cut the tubing accurately and push the tube far enough in, but they're also really easy to disconnect if you need to change something. No more fighting to get tubing off a hose barb.

My only word of caution is that you do need the right kind of tubing. If it's too rubbery, like Dennerle Softflex, the teeth on the push-fit mechanism won't grip the tube; if the tube is soft, like the black JBL tubing, the teeth can tear the tube. You need fairly stiff tubing for a really secure and effective seal.


----------

